# かろがろし。かやうになまめかしきうちしも、けちゑえんに思はむぞ。あやしき心なりや



## ハチ子

その五、立ちどころ居どころ蝶のごとく

現代語訳が二つあります。

***
一つ目:

「軽率です。このようにみずみずしい姿の間でも、私なら血縁だと思いますよ。考え方が間違ってます」
***

VS


***
二つ目:

「(そのように騒ぐのは) 軽率だ。このようにいやらしい姿の時でも、(私は)血縁だと思えるぞ。(怖がるのは) やましい心が故にだ。」
***


みずみずしい姿、、、
、、、いやらしい姿

ちょっと、、、ちょっと悩んでいるなぁ、この二つの文章を比較することに。

姫君はこのセリフの前、「この蛇は前世の親 (私の父親か母親か) かもしれません」と言いました。
今の姫君は、あの考えについてなんか、後悔するみたいです。
でも、どう?
姫君と蛇では、どちらのほうが「みずみずしい姿」で、どちらのほうが「いやらしい姿」と、姫君は言っていますか。

大変ですが、分かりません。この部分は分かりません。@___@"
とにかく、姫君は「私、間違えました」と感じているでしょうかね?

宜しくお願い致します


----------



## frequency

ハチ子 said:


> みずみずしい姿、、、いやらしい姿


そうなんだよね。なまめかし は、むしろ良い意味なんだね。_このようにみずみずしく優美な姿のときでも、私は血縁だと思えるぞ。_ではおかしいよね。「いやらしい」の方が、意味が通じるよね。


ハチ子 said:


> (怖がるのは) やましい心が故にだ。


そう思うよ！


----------



## ハチ子

(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧Frequency*:･ﾟ✧さん! こんばんは! お返事をありがとうございます!

姫君が言っていることの意味をまだ分かっていないと強く感じています。=__="""""


ご自分の姿か、蛇の姿か、、、誰のほうがの姿について話していますか?
「なまめかし」、という「みずみずしい」の意味の言葉が、自分について言っていないはず、と、感じていました。
なんか、自分のことを褒めるのは、、、あまりよくないことでしょうね。そして、姫君らしくないと思っていた。
二つ目の文章には、反対な意味の言葉がありますが。
だから全く分からないと思っています!^^;

それでも、原文では、いい意味の言葉を使っています。
だから、翻訳でもそのような気持ちの文章を作りたいと思っています。

さっきも、自然なイタリア語で、「袋が開ける前に怪しい、、」の意味を、原文のと同じに、「重い」の言葉を使いました。
君が言っていることの深い意味を分かってくることが必要に違いありません。

もっともっと考えないとならないなぁ、私は^^


----------



## frequency

ハチ子 said:


> 姫君が言っていることの意味をまだ分かっていないと強く感じています。


いや、自分もだよ。
この「なまめかし」姿は蛇のことだと言っているよ。（実際はにせものだけど、皆本物の蛇だと思ったんだろう。）

_君はいとのどかにて、「なもあみだぶつ・・・・・あやしき心なりや」_
この「君」は、中心人物である姫のことを指すよ。ずっと蛇のことと自分の考えについて述べている姫のセリフなんだ。しかし、よくわからない。「はしがき」にあるように、昔の作品だから不完全な部分があったりするのではないかな。


----------



## ハチ子

他の現代語訳を見つけました:


「美しい姿のときだけ親しくするなどというのは、良くないことよ」

まだ分かりません ^^;



1: 「軽率です。このようにみずみずしい姿の間でも、私なら血縁だと思いますよ。考え方が間違ってます」
2: 「(そのように騒ぐのは) 軽率だ。このようにいやらしい姿の時でも、(私は)血縁だと思えるぞ。(怖がるのは) やましい心が故にだ。」
3: 「美しい姿のときだけ親しくするなどというのは、良くないことよ」

姫君は蛇が怖いです。本物だと思っているから。
でも、今の姫君はなんか「怖い気持ちでしないように」動力していると思います。

だから、あ、大丈夫ですよ、この蛇も美しいものですよ、あ、たぶん蛇ばかりではなくて、 生まれ変わった私の前世の親かもしれません、、、

この気持ちで、この不思議な文章が言います。
困ったことが、長いとき考えても分かってきませんでしたぁ


----------



## ハチ子

*************************************************************************
「軽率です。」


「軽率」のは、女房さんの行動だ、と姫君が言っているでしょう。
姫君は女房さんに「浅く判断しないでください」のようなことを伝えたいと思っているかもしれません。
*************************************************************************







**********************************************************************
「このようにみずみずしい姿の間でも、私なら血縁だと思いますよ。考え方が間違ってます」


***みずみずしい間＝人間として生きている間*** ---> でしょうか?
そうなら、姫君の文章の意味はこうではないかと思ってはじめています。

-------------->「優美の人間として生きている間にも、蛇とは昔からの縁があるだと思いますよ。」
**********************************************************************







********************************************
「あやしき心なりや」


現代語訳のなかでは、いちばん正しそうなのは、

「(怖がるのは) やましい心が故にだ。」

でしょうね。 FREQUENCYさん、ありがとうございます!^^
********************************************



平安時代には、蛇のことは人々にどう思われていたのことのが、この場面には関係があると思っていますか。
蛇は「心の中にある悪さ」のような思われたよう、、、ね?


----------



## frequency

ハチ子 said:


> 「軽率」のは、女房さんの行動だ、と姫君が言っているでしょう。


そうだよ。


ハチ子 said:


> 「美しい姿のときだけ親しくするなどというのは、良くないことよ」


そうだよ！これは、その蛇のことだけを言ってるのだけではなくて、人でも動物でも、それが美しい姿の時だけ、または姿が美しいものだけ親しくするのは良くないことだと言ってるよ。
姫は「物事の本質」について親と口論しているように、姫は上のような人生観を持っているのだ。


----------



## ハチ子

frequency said:


> 姫は「物事の本質」について親と口論しているように、姫は上のような人生観を持っているのだ。



はい!素晴らしい^w^ ありがとうございます、Frequencyさん!


やっと、意味を分かってきたから、翻訳をしています。翻訳のなら、、

なまめかしい = 艶めかしい
しも=だけ
けちゑえん = けちえん  = 血のつながりのあること。

原文にある言葉で作っている翻訳書をしてみているので、「親しい」より、「血縁」でしょうかね。

もちろん、「「美しい姿のときだけ親しくするなどというのは、良くないことよ」」の意味で言っている文章。


----------



## frequency

けちえん
この作品が書かれたときに、「けちえん」がどういう意味だったかは不明だけど、辞書によると「血縁」のようだね。こういうのは、少しflexibleに「美しい姿のときだけ血縁のように（親しく）するなどというのは、良くないことよ」ぐらいの受け止め方でいいんじゃないかな？


----------



## ハチ子

はい!!!
ありがとうございます  Frequencyさん!!! ヽ( ⌒ω⌒)人(=^‥^= )ﾉ


----------

